# LAN Kabel wird nicht mehr erkannt



## Zocker_Boy (28. Dezember 2015)

Seit heute hab ich das Problem, dass mein Rechner nur noch über die eingebaute WLAN Karte ins Internet geht, aber das LAN Kabel (über die Steckdose) nicht mehr erkennt. Das WLAN ist halt mordsmäßig lahm 
Am Kabel selber kann es aber auch nicht liegen, ist alles ordentlich eingesteckt und die LED-Statusleuchten sind auch ordnungsgemäß an. Hat wer ne Idee, woran es liegen könnte, wenn das Internet übers LAN Kabel nicht mehr geht?
Hab Win 7 Professional drauf


----------



## FrozenPie (28. Dezember 2015)

Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Seit heute hab ich das Problem, dass mein Rechner nur noch über die eingebaute WLAN Karte ins Internet geht, aber das LAN Kabel (über die Steckdose) nicht mehr erkennt. Das WLAN ist halt mordsmäßig lahm
> Am Kabel selber kann es aber auch nicht liegen, ist alles ordentlich eingesteckt und die LED-Statusleuchten sind auch ordnungsgemäß an. Hat wer ne Idee, woran es liegen könnte, wenn das Internet übers LAN Kabel nicht mehr geht?
> Hab Win 7 Professional drauf


Blöde Frage, aber den LAN-Treiber hast du schon installiert, oder?


----------



## niklasschaefer (28. Dezember 2015)

Schonmal geschaut ob die Lan-Karte noch im Windows aktiviert ist?

Start/Systemsteuerung/Netzwerk/Adaptereinstellungen ändern/ 

Im Geräte Manager mal geschaut ob der Lan-Adapter einen fehlercode anzeigt?

Gruß Niklas


----------



## taks (29. Dezember 2015)

niklasschaefer schrieb:


> Schonmal geschaut ob die Lan-Karte noch im Windows aktiviert ist?
> Start/Systemsteuerung/Netzwerk/Adaptereinstellungen ändern/



Und da evtl. auch grad das WLAN deaktivieren.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. Dezember 2015)

Woran es jetzt letztlich lag, weiß ich auch nicht. Geholfen hat die Option "Systemwiederherstellung" in Windows auf einen früheren Zeitpunkt 
Dass es da aus irgendeinem Grund einen Treiber zerschossen hat, kann gut sein.


----------

